# S1 PPP Problem



## AstrosSuperfan (Apr 6, 2004)

I just got a new laptop with XP, service pack 2. I had my old computer hooked up with the serial PPP connection and everything worked great. I had it connected to the computer with a USB to serial adapter, because my old laptop didn't have a serial port.

The new laptop is the same way. In following Otto's guide, the first step is to edit the file c:\windows\inf\mdmhayes.inf. My laptop has no such file. When I connected the usb/adapter/tivo to my computer, no "Add new Hardware" wizard starts. No port shows up in the "New Modems" wizard. What should I do from here?

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3479231&highlight=mdmhayes+inf#post3479231


----------

